# Father's Day Special at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain

Father's Day is a hallmark celebration honoring fathers and celebrating fatherhood, paternal bonds, and the influence of fathers in society.

Forget the tie this year!

Here are a few things to consider.

Adam's Essentials Kit everything you need to get his car nice and shiny!

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner


























Here are a few others that would make great gift ideas.
1Z einszett Interior Kit
Leather Master Trio Kit
The Uber Wheel and Tire Kit
The Uber Foam Gun Kit
The Uber No Name Towels 16x24

Let's celebrate Father's Day with 18% off!

Promo Code = DAD11

Starts Now
Ends 6/13/2011

Restriction: SWISSVAX

Don't forget we have Flat Shipping and Free Shipping over $150 as an option at checkout!

NEED IT BY FATHER'S DAY?
Guaranteed Ground Delivery for orders place by noon on June 12th
Choose 2nd Day Delivery for orders placed by Noon on June 15th

Click here to start shopping.

Happy Father's Day!

Phil
Detailer's Domain


----------



## dwmc

liking the sound of the sonax full effect wheel cleaner , i might just buy my dad some of it even though he don`t own a car he`ll let me use it :lol:

i`ve tried a few wheel cleaners of late and when i ask what else is there the sonax gets mentioned quite a bit :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

Sonax is a very good product.


----------



## james_death

The thing is we need to show these posts to the caring children to get them for us...:lol:


----------



## [email protected]

This is true but i got my fathers day pressie coming already they think i dont know what it is but i do mwaahaha they used my paypal account and bank account to order it lol


Their only 10 and 7


----------

